# Cabo



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

Heading to Cabo on a family vacation next month. You already know what Im trying to do. 

Anyone been and had any charter boat experiences they can recommend? I pretty much would rather do anything besides troll for mauis. 

Much more interested if there is any plugging, jigging or even fly fishing opportunities available down there. I know its supposed to be awesome for striped marlin but would also like to see if there are live bait options like bottom fishing for snapper/grouper. Roosterfish would be sick. 

Let me know if you have been before or know anyone reputable. Open to center console but seems like most guys run old sportys. Gotta be able to carry 6-8 people.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

whoislang said:


> Heading to Cabo on a family vacation next month. You already know what Im trying to do.
> 
> Anyone been and had any charter boat experiences they can recommend? I pretty much would rather do anything besides troll for mauis.
> 
> ...



Email Grant at Baja Anglers. They leave right from the marina and are very well priced/knowledgeable. Idk about fitting that many people for fishing, but they could rotating people with a rod on the same boat. My gf and I went out a few weeks ago and had a blast. Did fly, spinning, and bait fishing. Mainly troll around to find the schools and use teasers for the fly. Caught this bad girl (~35lb Rooster). You can do marlin too. Bottom fishing isn't that prevalent down there from what I could tell. Good luck!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Picante Sportfishing is one of the top operations. Red Rum is another. Both operate sport fishers, Picante mainly Cabos. The striped marlin bite may be a little early. It's possible to catch blue marlin within sight of the arch and the tuna should turning on. Roosters are a blast, as VANM pointed out, but they can be hit and miss.

There is some bottom fishing for snapper and grouper off some of the reefs on the Pacific side or up into the Sea of Cortez.

Be sure to go by Baja Cantina on the west side of the harbor for lunch (great sushi) or fresh fish dinners. Cabo Wabo is always entertaining for some adult beverages and people watching. Used to have decent house bands, but I haven't been down there in a few years now so that may have changed.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Rooster! (pheasant hunting yell*)


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Rooster! (pheasant hunting yell*)


lmao


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

whoislang said:


> lmao


Did you get out and hit the water? How was your trip? You should have been there for some potentially great catching/fishing for big jacks and roosterfish...


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

richarde206 said:


> Did you get out and hit the water? How was your trip? You should have been there for some potentially great catching/fishing for big jacks and roosterfish...


Only managed to get offshore on one of the boats nearby our resort. Two striped marlin and a mess of bottom fish. What was funny is we did an ATV tour on one of the beaches up the coast (highly recommend, really cool) and the mullet run was going OFF!! hundreds of thousands of mullet schooling right in the surf. Lots of surf fisherman were out there that day. Wish I couldve spent more time getting into the different fisheries there but it was a family trip and we only could alot one day of our agenda to fishing.


----------

